# asking for WL breeder recommendations in S.California



## Allabelly (May 23, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for a working lines puppy. My situation: experienced owner, my Shepherd of 10 years passed away 4 months ago. I have 5 small kids 9 yo and under, and 2 small 10lb dogs - non aggressive, non dominant, very chill. Thus I am looking for a well balanced, good nerve dog. Purpose: family companion and family/home protection.

Please recommend a breeder of well balanced, nervy dogs. 

Thank you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nervy is the opposite of "Having Good Nerve", just so you know.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Allabelly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a working lines puppy. My situation: experienced owner, my Shepherd of 10 years passed away 4 months ago. I have 5 small kids 9 yo and under, and 2 small 10lb dogs - non aggressive, non dominant, very chill. Thus I am looking for a well balanced, good nerve dog. Purpose: family companion and family/home protection.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be mean, but I don't know of any breeders that would sell a puppy to someone with 5 young children and 2 dogs without a prior relationship. I would not have allowed any of my rescue pups to be put in that situation, and I would be hesitant to put an adult there. 
I do not know you or your family, I'm just cautioning that you may need to rethink and perhaps replan.


----------



## Allabelly (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the English lesson. Makes sense.


----------

